# Just a thought...



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I was sitting here stewing on all the reforms that people who have never been cops want to pass and have civilian review boards and all that stuff. I was thinking, I could go for a civilian review board if and only if it was required that, to be on the board, you would have to commit to ONE YEAR working as a Police Officer. Now, of course it would be unfair to expect them to give up whatever career they have, but even just do ride alongs. No judgement unless you've been there and have some basic understanding of what goes on. Whether or not powers are given or the perspective member is armed could be up to the department (with officer input of course) but at LEAST be there on a steady basis to see what they are judging. I DO NOT think this is a lot to ask. Medical Review boards aren't made up of politicians, plumbers, architects and COPS, why should review panels, though they'll NEVER contain cops, at least have people who have actually seen what goes on.
*Sign a waiver that you won't sue at the drop of a hat.
*Go through some legitimate, regimented training (though certainly not a full academy) with LOTS of situational exercises.
*Do a MINIMUM 40 hours per month (with plenty of Friday and Saturday nights) with the department you're about to pass judgement on

I don't think what I'm proposing is unreasonable and has probably already been suggested. But as far as I'm concerned, to sit in judgement of how my shoes have worn out without ever having worn them is simply evil.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I like your newsletter and support your views.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Kilvinsky said:


> I was sitting here stewing on all the reforms that people who have never been cops want to pass and have civilian review boards and all that stuff. I was thinking, I could go for a civilian review board if and only if it was required that, to be on the board, you would have to commit to ONE YEAR working as a Police Officer. Now, of course it would be unfair to expect them to give up whatever career they have, but even just do ride alongs. No judgement unless you've been there and have some basic understanding of what goes on. Whether or not powers are given or the perspective member is armed could be up to the department (with officer input of course) but at LEAST be there on a steady basis to see what they are judging. I DO NOT think this is a lot to ask. Medical Review boards aren't made up of politicians, plumbers, architects and COPS, why should review panels, though they'll NEVER contain cops, at least have people who have actually seen what goes on.
> *Sign a waiver that you won't sue at the drop of a hat.
> *Go through some legitimate, regimented training (though certainly not a full academy) with LOTS of situational exercises.
> *Do a MINIMUM 40 hours per month (with plenty of Friday and Saturday nights) with the department you're about to pass judgement on
> ...


Mr Kilvinsky That is a lucid, intelligent, well thought-out objection.








* Overruled.*


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

How DARE you expect a review board member to put some skin in the game!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Sooty said:


> How DARE you expect a review board member to put some skin in the game!


yeah, i know, but even Oliver asked for more...

But just think of the feathers that will be ruffled if it's at least formally proposed!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Kilvinsky said:


> yeah, i know
> ... But just think of the feathers that will be ruffled if it's at least formally proposed!


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

I’ll agree to a civilian review board when the American Bar Association allows non-lawyers and the American Medical Association allows non-physicians to sit in judgment of their members.


----------

